# Help with my lo's cough



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi all, sitting here posting as someone may be able to help, my lo has a really bad tickley cough   and so far nothing has worked, gave her more paracetamol as she is running a slight temp, used vicks, gave her a warm drink which she has pointblank refused so gave her some fresh oj, its nice and warm not too hot and heating is now off, she has been coughing all night since put her to bed at 6pm, she has a pillow under her bed just really hoping someone can help as really hate her suffering and coughing every 2 mins or so, preferably something i would have in house as can't get out now till tomorrow x

Thanks in advance x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hugs my LO really suffers with coughs and we're now on inhalers etc to help.

I've heard a spoonful or yoghurt etc can help to coat the throat. honey and lemon good too.

Have you tried the Vicks on soles of feet with socks on top? Think it may work more on mucus coughs. If it's the same virus we've had the worst of the cough passes within 24/36hrs. I also find LO doesn't cough as much if he sleeps in my bed which is higher up and he uses my solid memory foam pillow so he's more raised. 

Hope she's better soon. It's rotten watching them be unwell and you can't help them much.
X


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wyxling used to have a lot of problems with dry coughs.  She doesn't really get ill much, but any cold would invariably result in a cough that just lingered.  I cannot help but wonder about the after effects of living in a very smoke filled environment.

We have been to the GP a couple of times and she's been thoroughly checked out, no asthma etc, just gets coughs that won't go.  

The only thing I've been able to do to get her to sleep when she's really been coughing a lot is for her to sleep on my lap, so she's pretty much sitting up.  I've spent a few nights half dozing on the chair in her room when she was younger, which sucked tbh, and now I have a very comfortable extra pillow/duvet arrangement that I can chuck into her bed and so I can sleep almost sat up propped up on a load of pillows, and she lies on her tummy, on top of me.  It's not ideal, but she sleeps like a stone and I at least get a warm reasonably comfortable rest and some sleep!  Luckily she doesn't seem to get it so much now, but we've had a couple of bad nights this week and I was in her bed for half of last night.


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

The Vicks on feet works for my dd who always suffers from a cough for weeks after having a cold.  I'm not sure how it works but it does!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Vicks and socks, definitely.  The glycerine based cough syrups (the apple flavoured benylin one is a fave here) seem to help but not for long.  A sippy cup full of water by the bed, so she can sip when she needs to.  A contained of water on the radiator, to humidify the room?

Hope she's better soon.


----------

